# which 3D background?



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

for a 75g malawi hap/peacock tank

#1








http://www.axiton.com/axiton.php?L1=pro ... tail&L3=12

#2








http://www.axiton.com/axiton.php?L1=pro ... etail&L3=8

i kind of was leaning towards the one with the wood design on it, but i know it's not as "realistic" to lake malawi and i'm trying to make it as much like a biotope as possible.

also, before i buy, has anyone had experience with this company before? they seem like a good product from the little bit of reading i've done, and they are under $90 to your door.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

I say #2 but i love the look of bolth, you should ues the pole so people can vote on them.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I like number 2 for Malawi Cichlids.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

option 3
http://www.yourfishstuff.com/ledge-3d-background/

can be installed in a tank with center brace :dancing:


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

#2


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

#2 :thumb:


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

2! nice looks backgrounds for sure.. if you get it please put up a review


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

They havent answered any of my questions on those first two. The 3rd one I added you can bend to put in the tank with ease. I want to know the depth an whether or not it has to be cut to install in a tank with a center brace.


----------



## FX (Dec 31, 2011)

Have you tried " Designs By Nature"...I just ordered and installed a pre-cut 3d background for a 75 gallon tank. It looks unbeliveable. It came in three separate pieces and only had to be trimmed about a half inch on each piece. It fit like a glove. Really gives the tank a facelift.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been on the site quite a bit. Which style did you get? How much was it? I'd love to see some pics please.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

neither... they take up space and provide little value relative to a regular background


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

They are 2-3" thick


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=T4_ ... =endscreen

that's #1. first time i've seen anything of it actually in a tank. it's cut in half pretty sloppily but i think overall the BG looks great. i called yesterday and spoke with them they are only $89 with free freight for a 48x20 background, ranging from 2-3" thick. i'm going to be ordering from them i just can't decide between these 3.

1









2









3


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I like this one from the site you posted: http://www.yourfishstuff.com/products/C ... round.html

Says it's ~2" thick

Of the two pics I like #2 better


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

#2 is best because it doesn't have fake tree roots. This is for a Malawi tank, and Lake Malawi doesn't have tree roots. It has occasional pieces of driftwood from trees falling into the lake, but that is very few and far between. If it were ME, and I was going for the most natural look, I'd go with:

http://www.yourfishstuff.com/ledge-3d-background/

OR

http://www.yourfishstuff.com/products/Crevice-3D-Aquarium-Background.html

And not any of the ones you posted.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i went with that one because i called several places and this was by far the cheapest. they also were nice and helpful in answering all questions i had. i was told the all rock one didn't have quite the depth and contour as the one with the stump on it. i would have liked to do crevice or ledge but they were approx. $150 versus $90.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok...but just so you know...that one really is for a CA/SA setup. They should really advertise it as such...


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i just liked it the most and like it's been said, there is some wood in malawi. if i ever do any other types of fish in the future, it would work well for them also. i have no plans of this of course, as i love my haps and peacocks.. i dunno, just the guy on the phone was saying the one with the rockword & wood was by far the nicest one, and had the most shape out of all of them. the other one looked a little more flat.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I think you might regret it,I,m with whiskeyriver and others,this ones my favourite for a hap/peacock tank as well
http://www.yourfishstuff.com/products/C ... round.html


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Swifterz said:


> there is some wood in malawi.


Very, very, very little. But, if you like it, great!


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

to be honest i probably do like those a little more, but $150 + shipping is a bit more than i was trying to spend.

i like the tangankyika rock one the most, but it's $250.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

thing is, i don't think anyone's gonna be like, oh that looks so bad, there's no wood in malawi. i think it's going to look awesome and people would be wowed by it, since i personally have never even seen a 3d background in a tank in person.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Swifterz said:


> thing is, i don't think anyone's gonna be like, oh that looks so bad, there's no wood in malawi. i think it's going to look awesome and people would be wowed by it, since i personally have never even seen a 3d background in a tank in person.


Oh, really? Well, yeah, they look good. And if it looks good to you, that's all that's important.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i just didn't want to spend the extra $ basically


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

just tracked it and it was left on my porch, so tonight's the install. i'm wondering if i'll have to cut it or not, whether my filters will clear it. probably unlikely.

with my tank being up and running, i want to avoid having to drain it all, silicone it in, etc. shouldn't i be able to push it back in there if it's fit exactly for a 75 and maybe at most put a rock against it to hold it in place?


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

if i have to silicone, how long would it take before it's dried, ready to be filled and put the fish back in?

would all the fish be ok in a 20 long overnight? filtered and heated of course..


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

they sent me the wrong one! they sent the one that is all rock. i guess i'll just use it as it's been said here that it's more like malawi anyway.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

So I got it in and it looks great except it turns out its for 55 so it's about 2" too short. On top of sending me the wrong design they sent me the wrong size. Also it's 46 wide so inside on each end they can and have swam behind, and it's a nightmare to get them back out as the back of the background is also molded like the front.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I,d be talking to them and getting what you asked for


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Swifterz said:


> So I got it in and it looks great except it turns out its for 55 so it's about 2" too short. On top of sending me the wrong design they sent me the wrong size. Also it's 46 wide so inside on each end they can and have swam behind, and it's a nightmare to get them back out as the back of the background is also molded like the front.


I'm very sorry this happened to you. I'd give the company and see what they can do for you? Try to get the correct one or see if they will give you some type of partcial refund for all their *major* errors. You spent a lot of money, you should be happy, just my opinion.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i just hope they don't say since i put it in the tank they can't do anything. i only put it in there cause i liked it so much when it arrived, and i almost went with that design to begin with.

then i put it in and it lacks the length necessary to avoid a gap on each side. the fish find a way to get back behind there. also it's not tall enough so at the top they swim down inside. then i notice the box says 55 gallon rock instead of 75 gallon root.

it looks AMAZING though. i absolutely love it. check it out:


----------



## cichlid4life2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

I like #2


----------

